

The single most dangerous foolishness that can beset an organization - dsr_
http://siderea.livejournal.com/1197853.html

======
IsaacL
This is a really insightful article. A shame it hasn't garnered any
discussion, but maybe people feel they don't have much to add.

I think the next big wave of economic growth is not 3d printing, or AI, or
anything like that; it's figuring out how to actually run large organisations
effectively. Nick Szabo has a bunch of essays on how it was the printing press
which enabled mass literacy, which enabled large bureaucratic organisations.
Relatively new in human history.

Email-powered organisations are only a few decades old, and we're still
ironing out the kinks.

------
dvcc
Yellow on purple, how has anyone actually completed this article? The next
article should be about the cost of eye strain.

------
chucksmart
I'm not economist; but have to ask - do economist not already study the cost
of information?

